# C.o.d 4



## Rsskwil (Mar 18, 2009)

is there any 1 up 4 cod4 2night on 360 ?? if so my user name is russkwil:thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb::car:


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

I'm on tonight with a friend of mine who is amazing at the game, want me to invite you?


----------



## Rsskwil (Mar 18, 2009)

yea why not u best tell him im pants lol


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

typical. no one on for ages, my xbox blows up and there's games left right and centre. lol.


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

30-4! Get In! 

Had some awesome games tonight with Russ, so cheers for them! Continued playing with another friend after you had left and played as a sniper on Pipeline, got 14-1  The best bit was leaping off the roof while aiming at someone and no scoping him on the way down :lol:


----------



## Rsskwil (Mar 18, 2009)

nice 1 mate


----------



## bmw320i (Aug 30, 2007)

mine is:

rtwelvegauge666


I'm still ropey on cod4 so bear with me!!


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

Anyone going to be online tonight?


----------



## Mr Face Jr (Feb 20, 2009)

Nice 1! 14-1 is pretty good! I got 18-1 wid mp5 silenced on overgrown lol!


----------



## Rsskwil (Mar 18, 2009)

bugger i go 2 pub 4 a few n every1 is playin cod4


----------



## Davemm (Mar 9, 2009)

went 67- 8 last night on backlot

and my best kill streak is 35 on shipment.

oh the hours spent on that game.


----------



## Phil_b88 (May 18, 2008)

alot of my mates are going back to cod4 online so my bro is swapping our cod5 for cod4 should be fun using modern guns again!


----------



## missfcuk (Apr 13, 2007)

Anyone have the new map pack :thumb:


----------



## Rsskwil (Mar 18, 2009)

hi guys 
how do u get that map pack???
dose any 1 fancy a big DW party game??? if so put down wen u all r free n n lets sort it out

by the way im pants but it fun lol

Russ


----------



## bmw320i (Aug 30, 2007)

Rsskwil said:


> hi guys
> how do u get that map pack???
> dose any 1 fancy a big DW party game??? if so put down wen u all r free n n lets sort it out
> 
> ...


I'm up for that - free most evenings 7:30pm - 9:30pm............


----------



## Rsskwil (Mar 18, 2009)

can we get 10 or so players 2nite 4 a game of search n destroy around 7 or half past 7 4 a few hours????


----------



## Phil1984 (Oct 15, 2008)

Alright Chaps

Am game for a thrash of the 360!! Am pants aswell though!!!

:thumb:


----------



## Rsskwil (Mar 18, 2009)

ok thats 2 of us lol 
my user name is russkwil ad me


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

Rsskwil said:


> can we get 10 or so players 2nite 4 a game of search n destroy around 7 or half past 7 4 a few hours????


I'm going to see Fast and Furious at half 7 but I'll be on after that's finished if you'll still be online? I'm trying to level up the AK47 again and loving it!



Mr Face Jr said:


> Nice 1! 14-1 is pretty good! I got 18-1 wid mp5 silenced on overgrown lol!


Silence is the best tactic on Overgrown, I've taken out entire teams with no problems using that setup before. The best kill I ever had on it was when I snuck up on a sniper waiting on the wooden bridge, stabbed him in the back and then just legged it back into the shrubbery. :lol: I also find my silenced setup good on Downpour, especially when last week an entire team was camping in the barn at the bottom spawn. I entered the barn by the rear entrance up the steps, stabbed 2 guys in the back before the rest of the team realised and then took down another 3 before they got me. They must have been gutted!

My setups;

*General Use*
M4 Carbine & Red Dot Sight
Desert Eagle
Stun Grenade
Special Grenade x3
Stopping Power
Martyrdom

*Sniper*
M40A3
Desert Eagle
Smoke Grenade
Claymore x2
Stopping Power
Deep Impact

*Silent*
M4 & Silencer
Pistol & Silencer
Stun Grenade
Frag x3
UAV Jammer
Extreme Conditioning

*P90*
P90 & RDS
Desert Eagle
Stun Grenade
Frag x3
Stopping Power
Steady Aim

*AK47*
AK47 & RDS
Desert Eagle
Stun Grenade
Frag x3
Stopping Power
Extreme Conditioning


----------



## Rsskwil (Mar 18, 2009)

Lloyd71 said:


> I'm going to see Fast and Furious at half 7 but I'll be on after that's finished if you'll still be online? I'm trying to level up the AK47 again and loving it!


theres a good copy sum1 i kno got of the net of that film


----------



## bmw320i (Aug 30, 2007)

So, anyone up for a match some evening??


----------



## Davemm (Mar 9, 2009)

im up for a game

davem1986


----------



## Rsskwil (Mar 18, 2009)

well here is my user name russkwil 
rite Thursday nite if u fancy it put a time down n we will c how many can play at that time

Russ


----------



## iceman98 (Mar 8, 2008)

up for a game but only got cod 5, completed 4 and spur of the moment sold it to a mate  i miss it, but if anyone is up for 5 ill be on aztec1986


----------



## carsey (Jun 27, 2008)

Love cod4

*chrisc90* if anyone fancies a game sometime.


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

Been playing this a lot recently since my mate has just started playing it, so if anyone wants a game then let me know. My gamertag is Moglet.


----------



## withoutabix (May 28, 2008)

im up for that llyod what time you on?

gamertag is fishtank69


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

withoutabix said:


> im up for that llyod what time you on?
> 
> gamertag is fishtank69


Probably in a minute, not sure what time my mate is coming online but I'll get online to get into the swing of things soon anyway.

EDIT: Cheers for the few games tonight guys, had to go offline in the end as my connection wasn't up to the task, was shotgunning people at point blank and it wasn't even registering a hit. I'll try again another night.


----------



## Rsskwil (Mar 18, 2009)

Lloyd71 said:


> Probably in a minute, not sure what time my mate is coming online but I'll get online to get into the swing of things soon anyway.
> 
> EDIT: Cheers for the few games tonight guys, had to go offline in the end as my connection wasn't up to the task, was shotgunning people at point blank and it wasn't even registering a hit. I'll try again another night.


i wounded where u went lol


----------



## lodger (Jun 20, 2008)

hi fellas
got cod4 and cod5 so am on most nights but am pretty new to both but will give anyone a game when im on usually after 9pm. I must say i prefer 5 in multiplayer and 4 in solo but hey im easy.
Tag is lodgeruk.
If anyone wants to add me im up for that.


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

i got me a brand new xbox and a cod 4 craving. anyone on tonight? drosc78 is my GT


----------



## stupidmonkfish (Sep 4, 2006)

Im going on cod4 in about 20 mins, love it.


----------



## Boydie (Mar 12, 2007)

I have been addicted to COD4 since last summer - I have other games to play but they never get a look in! 

Played COD5 for a bit, liked it but no where near as good as 4 IMO! 

I am level 3/4 prestige at 55 which is where I am going to stay for the time being - online most evenings!


----------

